

Eye Tracking Study on CamelCase and under_score Identifier Styles [pdf] - jfaucett
http://www.cs.kent.edu/~jmaletic/papers/ICPC2010-CamelCaseUnderScoreClouds.pdf

======
hirundo
tl;dr: "While results indicate no difference in accuracy between the two
styles, subjects recognize identifiers in the underscore style more quickly."

